# Question to irrigators of coastal Bermuda



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

To those of you'll that irrigate coastal Bermuda....what is your irrigation program? How do you determine when it's time turn the pivot on? How much do you usually irrigate per cutting? Do any of you inject fertilizer through your pivot?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

32-0-0 said:


> To those of you'll that irrigate coastal Bermuda....what is your irrigation program? How do you determine when it's time turn the pivot on? How much do you usually irrigate per cutting? Do any of you inject fertilizer through your pivot?


I don't have a "program"..... that's dictated by Mother Nature. I always turn the irrigation on when she dictates. That being said, I always try to get water down after NPK application, if rain is expected in a few days I may water at 1/2" rate. I don't inject fertilizer.....


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

Use a check book method, in other words replace with irrigation what the environmental conditions take away , this can be determined by weather reporting stations in your area. Look for the ET rate , which will range between .25-.32 " per day . Or just bottom line, in hot summer growing conditions shot for 1.25-1.5 inches per week if no rain falls


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Apm1026 said:


> Use a check book method, in other words replace with irrigation what the environmental conditions take away , this can be determined by weather reporting stations in your area. Look for the ET rate , which will range between .25-.32 " per day . Or just bottom line, in hot summer growing conditions shot for 1.25-1.5 inches per week if no rain falls


What does ET stand for?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

32-0-0 said:


> What does ET stand for?


It's a long name that I can't even come close to spelling....but it has to do with all things moisture related going on in the environment...tied directly to pan evaporation/rainfall/etc....

Shoot for at least an inch a week.....it gets expensive to push water thru a pipe


----------



## Apm1026 (Feb 11, 2012)

ET = evapotranspiration rate


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Apm1026 said:


> ET = evapotranspiration rate


 loss of water from the soil both by evaporation and by transpiration from the plants growing thereon...humans sweat; plants transpire...plants take up water from the soil. Water uptake is one way that plants take up nutrients and move them throughout the plant system. To continue the nutrient uptake process, water must have a way to leave the plant, which it does by transpiration. Stomates, microscopic pores in the leaves allow water vapor to exit the plant.

Welcome to HT, 32-0-0. Stick with HT and you can learn quite a lot about many things forage related.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

My question to add to this for those of you who irrigate coastal, when it's hot and dry are you able to put enough water down to keep the grass growing or does it just green it up? Ive been thinking about setting a pivot up that will water 60 acres out of a lake and I'm not real sure if in the hot months I'll be able to keep the grass growing or if I'll just keep it green.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> My question to add to this for those of you who irrigate coastal, when it's hot and dry are you able to put enough water down to keep the grass growing or does it just green it up? Ive been thinking about setting a pivot up that will water 60 acres out of a lake and I'm not real sure if in the hot months I'll be able to keep the grass growing or if I'll just keep it green.


If you push enuf water you will.....just gets expensive. I try not to irrigate, but sometimes.....if no rain immediately in the forecast after a cut, I'll put out 1/2" on the NPK.....then pray for rain.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> If you push enuf water you will.....just gets expensive. I try not to irrigate, but sometimes.....if no rain immediately in the forecast after a cut, I'll put out 1/2" on the NPK.....then pray for rain.


We're gonna be going on 3 weeks with nothing measurable and not looking good. From my little bit of research a 3 phase pump in my lake won't be to expensive to run, it looks as if the big money is when pulling the water from a well.?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> We're gonna be going on 3 weeks with nothing measurable and not looking good. From my little bit of research a 3 phase pump in my lake won't be to expensive to run, it looks as if the big money is when pulling the water from a well.?


Either way....just gets pricey but in the end it will pay dividends. To give you and example....it costs me about $300-400 to put down a 1/2" over 10 acres....I have a 40hp centrifugal 3 phase pumping out of a snake hole, (2 acres) have a 10hp 3 phase deep well supplying the pond....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

When in a drought, I just try to keep it from going backwards.....in a real drought, I'll pump the water because the drought will allow for more advantageous pricing.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If it's the difference between making hay and not spending a little money should in theory yield returns with high priced hay. Just need to hit the lotto


----------

